

Life-changing Browser Feature (Chrome) - jpeskin
https://plus.google.com/104428100281847923227/posts/SuwES8Vdqhp
I don't know how I've gone through life without using this killer Chrome feature until now.
======
jpeskin
@jmilkbal Cool! Didn't know that. It's even easier to setup with Firefox:
<http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Smart%20keywords> Thanks!

------
pilom
Duck duck go does this better than any other solution IMO. their !bang syntax
works for over 200 different search engines and you can even add your own.

------
jmilkbal
Hardly a new idea. Firefox has been doing this for a long time. This is what
the keyword field is for in the bookmarks dialog.

